# Can I connect a SATA DVD-Writer to my ASUS Motherboard. Please Help.



## Yoda (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Friends,
       I'm planning to buy a SATA DVD-Writer. I would like to know whether my    Motherboard will support the SATA DVD Writer.

Motherboard: ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe Mainboard.

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/7397/asusa7n8xedeluxehj1.jpg

SMPS: AC 230V ATX-Switching Power Supply Model: LC-B500E (Total Output: 500W)

Cabinet: Zebronics ATX Cabinet Model: ZEB-211A-Elegance

OS: Windows XP SP2


The motherboard says " 2 Serial ATA channels via Silicon Image Sil3112À controller with RAID 0 and 1, 0+1 support "

A website says the following...

NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 chipset doesn’t support the SerialATA interface and ASUS made up for this deficiency by integrating a Sil3112A chip from Silicon Image into the mainboard. It supports two SerialATA devices that you can unite into a RAID array of level 0 or 1. In fact, the SerialATA interface, originally a server technology, has long ceased to be a privilege of a small number of selected mainboards only – mainboard manufactures felt that users were interested in this technology and did their best to meet their demands.


So friends I would like to know two things...

If I buy a SATA DVD Writer will my motherboard support it.

1.) Will I be able connect the SATA Drive to my Motherboard ?

2.) Will there be any change in Power Connector or Pins in the DVD Writer? 


Thanks a lot.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 11, 2007)

i think u can ofcourse use sata cd/dvd writer or sata hdd.


----------

